# Are hedgehogs okay with the scent of Peppermint all over?



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't think of any other way to repel ants but to spray peppermint on my hedgie's cage. Will it be okay with it? It's kind of strong and yeah. He's smelling around the new scent of his cage.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't spray pepermint on his cage, it's quite a stong smell. Plus I don't know if you are talking about a chemical that smell pepermint or actuall essential oil. Eitherway, I would try to place the cage above the ground and put some ant traps on the floor. I hear that a bouquet of parsley is suposed to be good at repeling ants.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Parsley!! WOAH!! I'll have to try that for my kitchen, have been having issues with ants there myself and have tried the trusty peppermint essential oils as well as the lines of chalk.

I advise against ant traps whenever you have pets, they have been known to cause major illnesses in pets. If an ant goes into the trap and comes out and your pet eats it they can be very sick or even die. And since Hedgies do like to eat bugs I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

zorropirate said:


> Parsley!! WOAH!! I'll have to try that for my kitchen, have been having issues with ants there myself and have tried the trusty peppermint essential oils as well as the lines of chalk.
> 
> I advise against ant traps whenever you have pets, they have been known to cause major illnesses in pets. If an ant goes into the trap and comes out and your pet eats it they can be very sick or even die. And since Hedgies do like to eat bugs I wouldn't chance it.


Terro and a few other companies sell animal - safe ant traps. They can be ingested without harm.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It's been so long since I looked at ant traps I had no idea there were safe ones now!!

I'll try those after parsley and coffee grounds.


----------

